# Problem mit TS 3 - Push to talk



## Quel'naala (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben. 

ich habe ein Problem mit Push to Talk im TS3, vllt könnt ihr mir helfen?

Ich habe dem Push to Talk einen Key zugewiesen aber wenn ich diesen Drücke und spreche können mich die anderen 
nicht hören. 
Voice activation und Dauersenden klappt problemlos nur wenn ich die Push to Talk Taste drücke zeigt mir TS an, 
dass das Mikro keinen Sound kriegt. 

Habe es mit diversen Keys probiert und auch die Treiber sind sowohl von der Soundkarte als auch Headset aktuell. 

Habe ein Sony Vaio, Realtech High definition Audio und Windows 7 sowie das aktuelle TS3. 

Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Liebe Grüße,
eure Quel


----------



## b1sh0p (27. Oktober 2010)

Treiber vom Headset? Hast du ein USB-Headset?

Falls ja, hat das eine eigene Soundkarte integriert. Diese müsstest du dann in TS als Aufnahmegerät einstellen.


----------



## Tass (18. November 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Treiber vom Headset? Hast du ein USB-Headset?
> 
> Falls ja, hat das eine eigene Soundkarte integriert. Diese müsstest du dann in TS als Aufnahmegerät einstellen.



dann würde dauersenden und voice aktivation nicht gehen

ich habe das gleiche problem

win 7 64 bit

nur push to talk geht nicht unter wow

edit: mach mal rechtsklick auf die exe von ts3 und dann eigenschaften, kompatiblität -- häkchen rein bei "als admin ausführen"
nun hab ich auch beim reintabben ins wow noch ptt


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2010)

Wie hast du die Push2Talk-Taste zugewiesen? Mit dem Assistenten oder manuell in den Einstellungen?


----------

